# What sport events to watch now



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

Besides the olympics coming up there is no good sports on baseball is boring and no patience when i am high so what are the other options


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

This time of year I just watch regular tivoed tv series. Was just saying the other day I need Football to start soon or I am going to go nuts.

I love baseball but you are right it is so damm slow


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

yea football has to come back on ibut the summer is a time to catch up on all the shows that aired during the year


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2012)

This time of year? Baseball is all that interests me. It is slow though so ya gotta turn it on in the 7th inning or something. I can't think of another sport during this time of year worth watching. Old Hockey reruns? The Rangers win the cup! The Rangers win the cups!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea u got to turn it on during the 7th so it proves that its a terrible sport if u can't sit thru a whole game. we need the nfl back


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2012)

That doesn't mean anything. It just means the season is too long. I find football boring as shit.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

how do u find football boring so much action going on while baseball they just stand around


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2012)

You mean all the action that happens in between the huddle, commercials, reviews, penalties & timeouts? Nah, I'll pass thanks. Hockey is for me.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea hockey is one of the best sports so much action going on lets go rangers


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 11, 2012)

Madden comes out in August. I'll beat all you mofos with the Cardinals.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea i can't wait for madden w calvin aka megatron at the cover


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 12, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea i can't wait for madden w calvin aka megatron at the cover


Larry Fitz > Megatron


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 14, 2012)

i can't wait for madden and to see megatron on the cover


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 14, 2012)

The Open Championship is next week ( AKA British Open ).....sounds like "wake and bake" mornings to me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Jul 14, 2012)

MLS tonight 11pm Portland v L.A. if you don't watch the whole thing, just watch the first 15 minutes of the broadcast on NBC Sports.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 14, 2012)

who actually watches the mls it is a disgrace


----------



## FootballFirst (Jul 14, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> who actually watches the mls it is a disgrace


just watch the first 15 minutes. observe the fans and the atmosphere, don't bother with the game.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 14, 2012)

yea that is true but if i watch soccer i want to watch the english league


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 16, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> i can't wait for madden and to see megatron on the cover


Larry Fitz > Megatron


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

he is not better then megatron but 2nd best


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> he is not better then megatron but 2nd best


You crazy Larry Fitz is better than Megatron! When Megatron can duplicate what Larry Fitz did during his 2008 playoff run come talk to me. Larry Fitz smashed Jerry Rice's playoff receiving record has Megatron done that?? NO! Megatron blew up last season because he has one of the best QB's in the NFL throwing to him, Larry Fitz has had nothing but scrubs throwing to him and he still put up 1,000 Yard receiving. Larry Fitz all day over Megatron Megatron is #2 until he can break Larry Fitz playoff record!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

calvin has been having great seasons w shit qbs larry fitz also had kurt warner i am not trying to argue i think they are both unbelievable wrs but calvin in his first playoff game had over 200yds receiving not many do that


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> calvin has been having great seasons w shit qbs larry fitz also had kurt warner i am not trying to argue i think they are both unbelievable wrs but calvin in his first playoff game had over 200yds receiving not many do that


I'm not trying to be a dick either trust me Calvin and Larry are the two best WR's in the game hands down no questions asked. But Megatron needs to do this before he takes the reigns from Larry..

Fitzgerald tied an NFL record with three touchdown receptions in a playoff game. His three touchdown catches occurred in the first half; he became the first player in NFL history to accomplish that feat in a conference championship game.

Fitzgerald also set a single postseason record with 546 receiving yards, 30 receptions, and 7 touchdown receptions, surpassing Jerry Rice's records of the 1988&#8211;89 NFL playoffs.

After the Pro Bowl was over it was revealed that Fitzgerald had been playing at least the whole postseason with a broken left thumb as well as torn cartilage in the same hand. It is speculated that Fitzgerald has had this injury since November 5, 2008, when he showed up on the injury report with an injured thumb.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

yea fitz had that mazing playoff run but johnson had a fucking sick ass game his first playoff game and he has been playing w no wrs when fitz and boldin for a good part of his career


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

yea they are both sick fucking athletes and they r the elite no ones better


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

i wish the jets could have a receiver like one of them however sleeper is kerley keep an eye on him


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> yea fitz had that mazing playoff run but johnson had a fucking sick ass game his first playoff game and he has been playing w no wrs when fitz and boldin for a good part of his career


Okay okay I will be honest now... I'm a Cardinals season ticket holder of course I love Larry!!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea they are both sick fucking athletes and they r the elite no ones better


Absolutely Megatron reminds me of a young Larry Fitz.. Larry wasnt a leader when he was young like Calvin he would never show up for press conferences or interviews during his first few years I guess some one talked to him and now he is a franchise player and a familiar face in the NFL, he's well spoken and a true class act that all the kids can look up to! It would be good for Megatron fans and Detroit if Calvin matured the way Larry Fitz did. Larry Fitz admitted today on ESPN that he would draft Megatron over himself in Fantasy Football because Megatron and Stafford can make big plays!!!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 18, 2012)

yea they can and calvin is very mature he is the cover of madden but they are both amazing people as well as wr and they are both going to do big thangs


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea they can and calvin is very mature he is the cover of madden but they are both amazing people as well as wr and they are both going to do big thangs


Yeah but Calvin is gonna take over the NFL even more so lots of fun things to watch with that kid, he's a amazing WR and I seen firsthand what an amazing WR can do for a franchise!


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

yea i can't wait to see what more there is to come w calvin and stafford he killed it for me in fantasy amazing


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2012)

I just read this about larry fitz

Larry Fitzgerald has only 13 drops on 625 targets since 2008 (2.1%)... that's the best % among all WR over last 4 seasons (min. 400 targets)
​


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 19, 2012)

yea he is unbelievable u don't have to prove it anymore


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 20, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> yea he is unbelievable u don't have to prove it anymore


I like proving it


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 22, 2012)

ight i knew they are both amazing


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 24, 2012)

anyone watching ur country fucking up spain


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 29, 2012)

This is what im watching...


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

that is something nice to watch


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2012)

I live right outside of Detroit so I see and hear a lot about Calvin in interviews and stuff. The guy is one classy dude. There are some real donkeys on this team, but Calvin stands out big time. Straight up great cat!

Stafford is a really solid guy as well.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

yea stafford and clavin r very humble and great ppl for the nfl as well as calvin being a beast


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 30, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> yea stafford and clavin r very humble and great ppl for the nfl as well as calvin being a beast


Those two will do great things in the NFL..


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 30, 2012)

yea they will have big season


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 31, 2012)

Detroit should just follow The Steelers and build a bad ass o-line to compliment Stafford and Calvin


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 31, 2012)

yea they need a good line and a good rb


----------

